# Block Pillars



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

fjn said:


> I would say that the responses posted by JBM & myself alluded to that code indirectly,if not directly.


I agree, it was concrete masonry that I was directing the post towards


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh and the calc for a hollow pillar assumes that there is as much void between the units as the units are wide. So if you are building with 8" block, there needs to be 8" void between the units to give the 4" on either side


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

What I was going to do is put two 8x8x16 side by side , then reverse on top and so on . The block column would be 16x16 and 60 in tall when it's done and then I was going to wrap it with veneer stone.so from what I gathered from you guys , the footing should be 24x24 and 8 inches deep with rebar.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

that won't be a hollow column. It would need to be a 32x32 footing and 16" deep. But I doubt that nay municipality would enforce that. Submit the 24x24x 8" and see what they say. They may want you to bump it up a bit


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay thanks for the response , sorry for any confusion. I will check to see what they say


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Why check, over build it, were only talking an extra wheelbarrow of mix,....could even put some #5 in it, tie it up nice and pretty and post an in progress photos of it.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You could get some chimney blocks that are hollow in the middle and are 16x16 as well. Could lay them up in about 5 minutes


----------



## Easy E (Jun 18, 2011)

Ya, that's a good idea, and faster.thanks


----------

